# Is This For Real! Holy Crap!



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Indiana Governor signs bill that allows citizens to use physical force against police who have enter their homes illegally. Really? Is he mad? Don't even wanna think about the fall out from this. Talk about the crap hittin the fan! 

http://www.courierpress.com/news/2012/mar/21/no-headline---ev_resist/

Oops! this is the wrong place for this post Mods please move thanks!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Every scumbag in the world thinks they know the law and are being illegally detained or searched by the police. I see a lot of cops getting killed here.

In Florida it is legal to resist without violence during misdemeanor offenses if the police are wrong in what they're doing. The arrestee will not be prosecuted for resisting without if charged with it under those circumstances.


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

Yea, I think this is a well intentioned, but poorly thought out, reaction to the Indiana Supreme Ct. Ruling. I agree with Howard about harm coming to the police. I have said almost the same thing, most people believe that their actions are reasonable at the instant that they act. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Every scumbag in the world thinks they know the law and are being illegally detained or searched by the police. I see a lot of cops getting killed here.
> 
> In Florida it is legal to resist without violence during misdemeanor offenses if the police are wrong in what they're doing. The arrestee will not be prosecuted for resisting without if charged with it under those circumstances.


Howard, 
Most scenarios would seem to result from some sort of mistake.
Suppose that an innocent person in his house has his front
door battered down by men shouting police, panics and
shoots and kills the first two guys through the door.

The person has no real way of knowing if the people are
really police, or just home invaders shouting police.

If they are actual police officers, who have the wrong address,
what should happen to the person who shot them ?

If he had an obligation to assume that anyone shouting police
were actually police, then we would all be essentially defenseless
against home invasion.

I think this is what the law is perhaps trying to address, and
it would say that if the police officer makes a mistake on the address
then all of the consequences of the mistake should fall on him.

A very difficult discussion, I honestly do not see a really good
over all answer, and, in the spirit of discussion, would be interested
in your professional opinion as an actual police officer.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sorry Jim. Don't have the time, desire or energy to debunk the scenarios you posted.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

my family learned the hard way never let any police inside your house i mean not 1 inch in your house they can talk to you outside.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

kenneth roth said:


> my family learned the hard way never let any police inside your house i mean not 1 inch in your house they can talk to you outside.


This may be good legal advice.

But it is not always your decision; a judge can issue a warrant
that does not require a knock on the door or reading it to you,
the police can break down the door and enter without need
for permission. This can be done in order to prevent the people
in the house from destroying evidence, or other reasons.

If the police get the wrong address, which does happen, just
as surgeons operate on the wrong arm or leg, the consequences
can be very serious.


----------

